# Wie lange ist die Laichzeit?



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wie lange ist die Laichzeit bei Goldfischen, speziell bei Shubunkies?

Habe eben die Beiträge im Forum Gelesen - Elritzen, kois und sonstige, ganz grob - solange es warm ist (so hab ich´s verstanden). Gilt das auch für Goldfischarten?

Würde mich freuen und auch den Bauch meines letzten Shubunkies erklären. Die Herrschaften waren mal zu dritt, dann kamen __ Fischreiher und Nachbarskatze , naja, jetzt ist es nur noch der eine.

Er hat seit kurzem einen rechten Bauch - nicht übermäßig, vom überfressen oder vom kranksein. Wenn er jetzt nochmal laichen würde, wäre ich wie gesagt begeistert und alles im grünen Bereich.

Merci für die Antworten, Andreas.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie lange ist die Laichzeit?*

Hi Andreas,

Goldfische laichen oft mehrfach ab (zwischen Mai - August). Nur wenn die Fischdame alleine ist wird sie den Laich nicht von selbst abgeben. dazu gehört zumindest ein Männchen (mit seinen Sadomasopraktiken). Ist aber auch kein Problem. Sämtliche heimischen Fische können den Laich der nicht abgegeben wird wieder im Körper abbauen. An sogenannter "Laichverhärtung" geht eigentlich keiner ein (wenn dann sind andere Ursachen der Auslöser gewesen, aber sicher nicht der noch im toten Fisch gefundene Laich, der angeblich verhärtet war - in den Eierstöcken sind die Eier/Sperma eh als "festerer" Bestandteil vorhanden.

MfG Frank


----------



## Bebel (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie lange ist die Laichzeit?*

hallo

Einer meiner "normalen" __ Shubunkin befand sich seit ca. April/Mai immer wieder in der Laichzeit, hat erst vor ca.3 Wochen (scheinbar) aufgehört.

Der American-Shubunkin dagegen, scheint nur kurze Zeit in der Laichzeit gewesen zu sein, zumindest habe ich danach nichts mehr beobachten können.

Ob die Laichzeit für dieses Jahr damit vorbei ist kann ich nicht sagen, die Goldfischmädels waren letzte Woche mal wieder soweit und wurden wie wild durch den Teich gejagt.

Nachwuchs tummelt sich auf jeden Fall schon einiger im Teich - auch Shubunkin - zwar noch sehr klein aber eine Färbung ist bei einigen schon erkennbar.

Gepaart wird sich (zumindest in meinem Teich) meistens nur in den Morgenstunden, wobei die Goldfischjungs da keinen Unterschied machen ob sie es mit einer Shubunkin- oder mit einer Goldfischdame zu tun haben.

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch andere die etwas mehr Erfahrung haben, erlebe die Laichzeit der Fische auch zum ersten Mal.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie lange ist die Laichzeit?*

mahlzeit, die antworten beruhigen mich doch schonmal. ich guckmal, wie´s weitergeht und sag dann hier bescheid.

danke und ciao.


----------

